# Columbiana County Mushroom Report



## unclemilty (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am in Lisbon, Ohio and condition will soon be ready. We have had plenty of rain and the ground temps
around 50 degrees. The woods are just now starting to grow, No sign of mayapples yet so it looks like are 1 to 3 weeks way pending on grounds temps at night. We have a cold front moving in tonight and tomorrow but should not hurt us before weather is calling for warmer temps all next week. It has been years since we had this much rain this early and should be a record year for the shrooms only problem is the woods will grow up very fast and it will be difficult to locate them.


----------



## mushroomhead (Feb 24, 2013)

Im in the calcutta/lisbon area and im not finding anything yet. Another week or two im guessing. I was going to see what might be popping up around the railroad trax along the ohio river tomorrow. I had some luck there last year but just a few. Maybe go down by the pipeline in wellsville too. The ground is alot warmer along the river so maybe i will get lucky ?


----------



## mushroomhead (Feb 24, 2013)

I went out yesterday in the sleet snow around Gavers. I did not see any morels. Mayapples are coming up. I got three nice bags of ramps so it wasn't a wasted trip.

A friend of mine did show me about six back &amp; greys he got from around the carrol / columbiana boarder. Why pick them unless there is enough for skillet full. I guess you can freeze them until you get more.

Maybe better luck next weekend.


----------



## unclemilty (Apr 10, 2013)

We are still two weeks a way
may apples are to young.


----------



## jhanlon (Apr 25, 2013)

Found 6 blacks tonight.


----------



## unclemilty (Apr 10, 2013)

just heard tonight the greys and blacks started to pop.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Then hopefully it won't be long for up here. I'm in Mahoning Cty. We need some steadier weather. We set a record low for the date last Saturday at 23 degrees! Early next week looks promising. Predicting several days in a row with highs in the 70's and lows in the 50's. We have the water in the ground, now we just need the temps. Good luck everybody.


----------



## unclemilty (Apr 10, 2013)

Went out this morning walked around 5 miles nothing yet....
still a little early...any day now with more rain.


----------



## jhanlon (Apr 25, 2013)

5 Grays this evening, few and far between.


----------



## unclemilty (Apr 10, 2013)

I found my first grey in my yard last night it is about one inch tall.


----------



## jhanlon (Apr 25, 2013)

If you didn't pick it, I would be interested in the growth
rate.


----------



## unclemilty (Apr 10, 2013)

I found 12 greys in my yard that I planted 10 years ago just from pieces and parts after cleaning my mushrooms.
so always discard what ever is left in the sink after cleaning around your property. As for the growth rate all depends on the amount of moisture in the ground at night, when they hit the growth cycle and if it is raining they will be very large.If the ground is dry they will only be one inch tall. Tonight I took the hose the watered my yard really good they all are about an inch right now hopefully I will see some growth tomorrow.


----------



## mushroomhead (Feb 24, 2013)

I found about twenty today at Beaver Creek State Park. There were all kinds of people out looking and walking right by some good areas. They were not as big as i would like, but i figure i better grab them. Im sure others would of.

I think another week here and a rain would be great.


----------



## jhanlon (Apr 25, 2013)

Found 51 in Columbiana County. Grays still. And went to Monroe County. Another 26 there. Large Blondes. Rain would be great about now!!!!


----------



## mushroomhead (Feb 24, 2013)

I went out yesterday and found about 30 halves and blondes. Im going out today around the Lisbon area after Mother's Day dinner and hit a couple spots.

Anyone else getting lucky in Columbiana County yet ?


----------

